# FREE 1 GB YAHOO ACCOUNT



## MundaPunjabi (Mar 3, 2005)

* FREE 1 GB YAHOO ACCOUNT *
_____________________________________________________________________________

1. Create a Yahoo ID. You can create one here:
copy paste this link on ur address bar

*edit.yahoo.com/config/eval_registe...0&.u=2o4qelh0kten8&partner=&.p=&promo=&.last=


2. UNCHECK the 'Create my free Yahoo! email
address'. Give an alternate non-yahoo email address.

3. Complete the procedures, then logout after.

4. Activate your chinesa-domained email adress by going to *cn.mail.yahoo.com ( THE PAGES WILL BE IN CHINESE FONT )
5. Fill in your newly created Yahoo ID and password and click the button below.
6. Type anything on the two text boxes that appears. I don't know what the labels say either.
7. You will have initially 100 MB of email space.
8. Logout.
9. Login to Yahoo Messenger ( YM ), using your newly created Yahoo ID.
if you don't have YM installed, donwload it here:
*messenger.yahoo.com
10. Add at least a contact/friend. If you don't have anyone to add, add this ID: chowyeuw
11. Logout.
12. Go to *cn.mail.yahoo.com
13. Click the *glowing* 1G icon.
14. A new page will be opened on a new browser window.
15. Fill in your newly created Yahoo ID and password on the the 2 text boxes below. Then click the yellow button under.[ I think it says Sign-in]
16. Just click the 2 big yellow buttons that appear succesively.
17. Now you have 0% of 1.0GB
Your default language will be English, with free POP3.

This will be good news for those without Gmail account
____________________________________________________________________
*www.danasoft.com/sig/SPORK.jpg


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 3, 2005)

every thing went cool but after 13 step no no new page opened


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 3, 2005)

隐私权政策适用范围


----------



## sreedevi (Mar 3, 2005)

** FREE 1 GB YAHOO ACCOUNT **

Ya every thing went on cool even for me till 13th step...
I didnt find any 1G icon..


----------



## cheetah (Mar 3, 2005)

How come a guest posted???


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 3, 2005)

cheetah said:
			
		

> How come a guest posted???


Quick Reply man !!!


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 4, 2005)

THIS IS A PROBLEM WITH ALL I FEEL.
SOMETHING HAPPENS AT THE 13TH STEP.


----------



## Deep (Mar 4, 2005)

can anyone confirm where it works or not ?

if it doesnt work then i can lock the thread...

Deep


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 4, 2005)

The post is old & already discussed many times in the forum

Yahoo wanna make friends with the CHINESE..  so gave them 1GB free as opposed to the many other nationalities around the world... 
So.. if u register in the yahoo chinese site.. it takes u as a chinese & gives u a chinese .com.cn id. of 1GB

The only catch with the *Yahoo 1GB* package is u get a *.cn* domain address i.e u get registered as a CHINESE , unlike many of us with *.co.in* or *.com*

U can also make *MSN* grant u *250MB*... It's discussed in the forum... noobies search for *msn hotmail 250GB* or so here

Here is the proof, what i got:
*img212.exs.cx/img212/1304/yahoo1uq.jpg

*img212.exs.cx/img212/6685/msn9ri.gif


----------



## vij26 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Translation*

隐私权政策适用范围
Right of privacy policy applicable scope


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 1, 2005)

Slam Team said:
			
		

> cheetah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL  
Man. Quick reply and a new topic. Guests cant post quick replies too. Try without logging in man...............


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 2, 2005)

u know the hotmail trik work with ur existing ID.... but this trik is about new ID.... not good enogh....


----------



## techieanuj (Apr 2, 2005)

*Yahoo likely to offer 1 GB from April!!*

hey frnz.!!!! therez no need of applying these kinda tricks to get 1 GB space on Yahoo!! Yahoo by itself is planning to offer 1 GB storage space to it's free e-mail users sometime starting from April. You can read about this article on zdnet.com!!


----------



## techieanuj (Apr 2, 2005)

or check this out : *www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=ya...to+free+e-mail+users&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## //siddhartha// (Apr 13, 2005)

Stop talking about this .. When you open: *mail.yahoo.com, on the left click on *1GB*.. You will be directed to a page where it is mentioned that all Yahoo! users will be upgraded to 1GB space in May..
 No need 2 go zdnet or other sites..


----------

